# Snowex SP=6000 any good?



## WOODY367 (Dec 19, 2002)

Just picked up a Snowex SP-6000. used. Was wondering what people thought of it? Pros/cons. Needs a vibrator, any good source for them other then OE? OE is big bucks,


----------



## NLS1 (Jun 25, 2007)

Try Karrier, very good quality, kinda of the benchmark for spreader vibrators.


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*You will like it*

I ran a 6000 for four years and loved it. It should be used with a vibrator. The only reason I got rid of it is because we upgraded to two 7550's.

Hope you have a great winter and get ready to make some money with your spreader.


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*Here's a pic*

Not sure what you are putting it on but if is going on this type of truck you can still get two pallets of deicing material on truck if you are not using bulk salt.


----------



## WOODY367 (Dec 19, 2002)

Thanks guys, It has 1 vibrator on the bottom that is shot and looks like ther was one on the back end. Think I got a good deal on it. It needs a trans shaft that is bent. A buddy of mine is making me a new shaft as we speak. I am putting it in my 04 F250 SB.


----------



## WOODY367 (Dec 19, 2002)

Does anyone know what size vibrator it uses?


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*Check out snowex web site*



WOODY367;1115300 said:


> Does anyone know what size vibrator it uses?


SnowEx is a sponsor on this site. Click their link and call and ask them if you do not know your local dealer.


----------



## EIB (Oct 30, 2002)

Wayne, 

Do you have that spreader bolted in the bed?


----------



## WOODY367 (Dec 19, 2002)

Found out its a 200jbs, vibrator. Is it supose to have 1 or 2 vibrators?


----------



## EIB (Oct 30, 2002)

I was asking Wayne Volz about his picture he posted. Are you a Wayne also.


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*mount*



EIB;1115349 said:


> Wayne,
> 
> Do you have that spreader bolted in the bed?


We had it on an express mount kit. That allowed us to take it in and out as necessary to use the truck when it wasn't snowing. The express mount kits are very helpful and are simple to use.


----------



## EIB (Oct 30, 2002)

Doesn't the express mount have to be bolted down?


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*yes*

the express mount kit has four bolts to bed of the truck. Then the spreader slides into the glide and has two latches on the end to hold it in.


----------



## EIB (Oct 30, 2002)

The reason I asked is I just bought a used one also with the express mount. In the instructions is says to bolt the express mount down and use straps also.


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*do it according to the instructions*

We did not use straps. However, to be on the safest side of all, please do.

I would hate for something to happen to you. It's kinda like one of the commercials that says don't try this at home. Don't try it without the straps. We drilled the latches and put quick pins through as a safety to hold the latch closed.


----------



## EIB (Oct 30, 2002)

Thanks for the info. I was going to try it with out to see how it worked. I would like to use the space in front of the spreader for a blower and shovel and with straps it makes it harder.


----------



## EIB (Oct 30, 2002)

Woody367, 

didn't mean to hijack your thread, sorry.


----------



## WOODY367 (Dec 19, 2002)

No problem. Some good info.


----------

